
My Explanation for the Sudden Rise in Ransomware - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/explanation-sudden-rise-in-ransomware/
======
mpbm
Just wait until people start actually using IoT and "smart" devices. The
hackers will be able to ransom entrance to your house, use of AC in the
summer, hot water in the morning, access to your on-demand rideshare, etc.

